# Super Silver Haze?



## fleshstain (Sep 23, 2007)

I've been thinking about ordering some SSH seeds for a while and have finally decided to go for it....i still haven't decided on Greenhouse or Mr Nice....i was wondering if anyone has grown it before and any tips/advice....


----------



## SSwest (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm growing three right now.  Only about 3 weeks old but I definetly like what I see from them.  A taller skinnier growing plant.


----------

